
Ask HN: Windows 10 C++ development with JetBrains CLion? - basicscholar
Hi,<p>It is possible to Develop Universal Windows Applications with JetBrains CLion IDE? If yes, please point to some getting started URLs or books.<p>Thank you for your answers.<p>Regards.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
(a) I don't know what a "Universal Windows Application" is, but clion on
windows uses mingw, so if you can build them with mingw you can probably build
them with clion. (b) I've always found Jetbrains to be very good about
answering questions, just ask them.

